# Wir möchten auch einen Teich



## Heidi und Edgar (22. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

wir heißen Edgar und Heidi und kommen aus Telgte. Wir haben schon sehr viel von diesem Forum gehört und sind begeistert. Wir haben uns daher hier angemeldet, in der Hoffnung mit eurer Hilfe einen Teich anlegen zu können.

Wir sind durch Erwin und Doris auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht worden. Doris ihr Motto ist "hier werden Sie geholfen"

Gestern haben wir schon einmal Fotos gemacht. Anhand der Fotos könnt ihr schon mal sehen, wie wenig Platz uns zur Verfügung steht. 
 
Da wo jetzt der Rasen ist, möchten wir ganz gerne unseren Teich anlegen.
Eine Zeichnung von den Maßen haben Erwin und Edgar schon angefertigt.
 ​Wir denken an einen Teich, wo wenig Fische (__ Moderlieschen, Sonnenbarsch und mal schauen) drin sind. 
Vielleicht finden wir hier im Forum einige kreative Vorschläge zu unserem Vorhaben. Fragen unsererseits werden mit Sicherheit noch viele gestellt werden

Wir sind schon ganz gespannt, auf eure Vorschläge.
Grüße aus Telgte
Edgar und Heidi


----------



## Frank (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Heidi und Edgar,

herzlich willkommen bei uns! 

Soso, meine Nachbarn haben euch also den Mund wässrig gemacht - schön! 
Und keine Vorschläge erhalten?? Tse, tse Doris und Erwin 

Was schwebt euch denn als Form vor? Eher klar strukturiert und modern gehalten oder klassische mit runden Formen?
Folienteich nehme ich an?


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Frank,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort und die nette Begrüßung.

Doris sitzt gerade neben mir und leitet mich durch den Anmeldungswust

Vorschläge haben uns die Beiden schon reichlich gegeben, wären wahrscheinlich noch längst nicht so weit mit unserer Planung/Vorstellung.

Möchten aber auch gerne andere Vorschläge.

Die Teichform sollte schon abgerundet, Folienteich mit verschiedenen Tiefen sein, außerdem möchten wir den Rand mit Steinen gestalten, Kies möchten wir jedoch nicht verarbeiten.

Es grüßt Heidi


----------



## Frank (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Heidi,



> Doris sitzt gerade neben mir und leitet mich durch den Anmeldungswust



... durch den Anmeldungswust?? Aber doch nicht bei uns?! :shock 

Schöne Grüße nebenbei an die beiden. 

So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt welche Vorschläge so kommen.


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Mit Wust war das Benutzerkontrollcentrum gemeint, z.B. Avatar pp.

Werden jetzt noch ein bisschen Kaffee trinken und dicken Sahnekuchen essen.

Gruß zurück von Erwin und Doris
bis bald


----------



## mitch (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

hallo heidi & edgar,
erstmal auch  :willkommen


wollt ihr selbst schaufeln oder schaufeln lassen  

den tiefsten bereich würde ich im hinteren teil bei der filter-terasse machen - das wird dann einfacher einen schwerkraftfilter anzuschliesen

das tiefenprofil würde ich so wählen das vorne viel platz für pflanzen ist 

je mehr teich desto weniger zum mähen 

ist die südseite rechts auf dem bild ?


edit: ebenfalls gruß an doris + erwin


----------



## axel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Ihr Beiden :Willkommen2

Ich würd Form einer Banane nehmen . Aber ner Dicken 
Tiefzone würd ich an der Terasse anlegen , um die Fische und die Seerosen beobachten zu können. 
Und den Flachwasserbereich hinten . Gibt bestimmt einen guten Anblick auf den Pflanzenbereich. 
Ist vielleicht nicht praktisch zu machen wie Mitchs Vorschlag . Aber ich finds besser .

Lg
axel


----------



## mitch (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

hallo axel,

ja da hast du auch recht, aber müssten wir schon wissen welches die lieblings terasse wird um die richtung des gefälles festzulegen

da ja der bachlauf ja hinten ran soll wäre deine richtung schon gut - sind dann halt ein paar meter mehr zum filter


----------



## axel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

genau Mitch 

Wenn die hintere Terasse die Lieblingsterasse ist natürlich so herum wie Du geschrieben hast 

Lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Servus Heidi & Edgar

Auch von mir ein :willkommen

Hier seid Ihr gut aufgehoben, Dank Doris & Erwin für den Tipp sich hier anzumelden 

So aber nun zu Eurer Teichplanung: 

Von Interesse sind einmal wo ist Süden und wie ist die Hauptwindrichtung.

Ich habe einmal eine Skizze erstellt wo allerdings die Hauptwindrichtung und die Nord/Süd-Achse unberücksichtigt geblieben ist.

 
Ist nicht Maßstäblich.

Die Quelle des Bachlaufs würde ich auf eine Höhe von ca. 1m machen, am Anfang flach und dann über geschichtete Steine in Kaskaden runter in den Teich. Berücksichtigen würde ich noch beim Bachlauf, ob er ständig laufen soll, das "Geplätscher" kann schon manchmal störend sein.

Die "Tiefenzonen" kann man ja noch in Hinblick auf Eure Terassenvorlieben austauschen.

So das wäre es fürs erste.

Liebe Grüsse noch an Doris & Erwin
Die Teichumfeldgestaltung habe ich auch ein bisserl mit einbezogen.


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Wow!

sooooo viele Antworten, schönes Gefühl. Wir sind Doris und Erwin wirklich dankbar für diesen super Tipp

Das Grundstück liegt mehr im Norden, d.h. wenig Sonne. Im hinteren Bereich scheint sie am längsten, daher wird es wohl unser Lieblingsbereich werden. Allerdings muss die Terrasse noch geplant werden. Möchte auf jedenfall einen Steg wo ich im Sommer drauf lümmeln kann und die Beine im Wasser baumeln lassen möchte

Alles was Rasen ist, soll auf jeden Fall Teich werderen -nie mehr mähen.
Schaufeln werden wir wohl selber.

Hmm, mit der Windrichtung muss ich noch fragen, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung.

Muss hier noch ein großes Lob an Erwin und Doris aussprechen, die Idee war echt super. Doris hat unser Foto vor dem Einstellen noch bearbeitet, es herrscht absolutes Kaos auf unserem Grundstück -sieht man überhaupt nicht.

Ich werde eure Ideen alle sammeln und dann werden wir uns hinsetzen .

Nochmal lieben Dank.
Bis dann


----------



## Redlisch (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo,


Heidi und Edgar schrieb:


> Hmm, mit der Windrichtung muss ich noch fragen, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung.



Meisst ist Westwind in Deutschland die vorherrschende Windrichtung, gefolgt von Ostwind.



Heidi und Edgar schrieb:


> Doris hat unser Foto vor dem Einstellen noch bearbeitet, es herrscht absolutes Kaos auf unserem Grundstück -sieht man überhaupt nicht.



Ach darum das Wischiwaschi der Rasen- und Pflasterfäche 

Axel

PS: :willkommen hier im Forum !


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo!

Danke für die Info. 

Genau, darum das Wischiwaschi .

Schönen Sonntag wünsch ich dir noch.
Gruß


----------



## Frank (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Heidi,

genau, da hat Axel recht. Meistens kommt bei uns der Wind aus Westen.
Das kannst du aber auch an manchen alten, oft freistehenden Bäumen feststellen:
Die dem Wind zugewandte Seite ist meist mit Moosen und Grünalgen besetzt. 
Und wenn man einen Baum fällt, wachsen die meisten Wurzeln in diese Richtung.
Jetzt aber nicht gleich mit der Säge losrennen.


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Frank,

bei den paar Bäumen -wenn man sie so nennen kann, lohnt es sich nicht wirklich. Werde mal auf die Windrichtungen achten, wenn die Blätter wieder dran sind .

Aber, bitte klärt mich doch mal auf, was die Windrichtung für den Teich von Bedeutung ist.........

Gruß 
Heidi


----------



## Frank (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Wenn du z. B. einen Skimmer einbauen möchtest.
Den baut man dann an der Stelle ein, wo der Wind die Blätter und sonstigen auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmenden Dreck hinbefördert.


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Danke für die Info, ich lerne


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

was ist ein Skimmer????????


----------



## Frank (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

 wollte schon gerade was dazu schreiben.

Ein Skimmer ist so eine Art Staubsauger für die Wasseroberfläche, nur der Rüssel ist umgekehrt unter Wasser eingebaut.

Schau mal hier (klick) In Beitrag Nr. 65 siehst du meinen im eingebauten Zustand.
Ansonsten gib mal bei Tante Google "Skimmer" ein.


----------



## Doris (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Ach darum das Wischiwaschi der Rasen- und Pflasterfäche


Hallihallo
Und dabei hab ich mir doch solche Mühe gegeben 

Aber ich denke so kann man schon etwas mehr erahnen als wenn wir es nicht bearbeitet hätten.
Was wir gestern noch vergessen haben zu erwähnen ist, dass noch ein alter Mühlstein vorhanden ist, der irgendwo / irgendwie mit integriert werden sollte.
Ich bin auch ganz gespannt auf die Vorschläge die kommen werden.... 

Ich denke wenn Edgar und Heidi uns rechtzeitig Bescheid sagen, werden wir wohl mit Schüppe und Karre bewaffnet anreisen und beim Graben mithelfen.

@ Heidi
Hab mal vorgegriffen wegen dem Mühlstein, nicht dass es unter geht und vielen Dank für das dicke Lob oops
​


----------



## axel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Also ich bin von Helmut´s Plan begeistert und ernenne ihn zum königlichen Teichplaner !
Das kann ich nicht toppen 

LG axel


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Heidi und Edgar

Auch von uns ein Herzliches Willkommen in diesem tollen Forum.

Ich dachte schon wir wären die einzigen die bald mit der buddelei anfangen, aber siehe da, es gibt auch noch andere die diese Schufterei noch vor sich haben.

Viel Spaß beim planen und der anschließenden Gartenarbeit.

Gruß
Heidi und Raimund


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Doris,

danke für die Fotos, da wird wohl noch eine ganze menge Arbeit auf uns 
zukommen  

Wenn ich mir die ganzen schönen Fotos anschaue, dann lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall  . 
Ich hoffe auf einen schönen Sommer und dann men los  .

Muss schon sagen, man fühlt sich gleich wohl hier.

@Heidi und Raimund

Wir werden uns dann gegenseitig anspornen!! ​


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Aber klar doch, Heidi und Edgar.

Sag mal Edgar, musst Du auch alleine buddeln, oder hilft Deine Heidi mit?
Meine sagt sie häts im Kreuz.:beeten

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Raimund,

ich hätte auf keinen Fall mit einem Teich angefangen, wenn Heidi es im Kreuz hätte .

Wir bauen schon seit 15 Jahren ein altes Haus um und Heidi hat schon immer an unserem Bauvorhaben tüchtig mitgeholfen.
hoffen mal, dass es auch weiterhin so bleibt 

Gruß Edgar


----------



## Doris (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*



Heidi und Edgar schrieb:


> Wir bauen schon seit 15 Jahren ein altes Haus um und Heidi hat schon immer an unserem Bauvorhaben tüchtig mitgeholfen.
> Gruß Edgar



Und was das für ein tolles Haus geworden ist...​
@ Raimund

Da wir keinen Platz mehr  für einen weiteren Teichanbau haben, werden wir  uns mal bei Heidi und Edgar so richtig austoben.. Damit man nicht aus der Übung kommt  werden wir hoffentlich den einen oder anderen Spatenstich mitmachen können.


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo Doris,

den Mühlstein hätte ich schon fast vergessen, weil er schon fast eingewachsen ist  .

Am Wochenende werden wir unser Holz los, dann können wir endlich aufräumen.

Ich werden mal weitere Fotos machen, dann kann man vielleicht noch mehr erkennen.

Hmm, freu mich schon richtig drauf. Wenn ich die sehr schön angelegten Teiche alle so sehe, kann ich mir schon ein wenig vorstellen, wie es bei uns dann aussehen wird.


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hallo allerseits!​
In der Zeit, wo wir uns nicht gemeldet haben, waren wir sehr fleißig. Möchten jetzt auch unsere Arbeitsabläufe vorstellen und sind auf eure Reaktion sehr gespannt. Ein bisschen Platz für unseren Teich haben wir auch noch gelassen 

Sch......  Ecke, da müssen wir unbedingt etwas unternehmen 
 

Wir sind fündig geworden und haben einen Pavillion in einem Online-Auktionshaus ersteigert. 

Es geht nichts über ein solides Fundament.
 


Abbauen ging ja noch, aufbauen ohne Plan war doch ganz schön schwierig. 
Auf einmal stellten wir auch fest, dass das Haus doch größer war als auf der großen Wiese, wo der Pavillion vorher stand

 ​Hier schon mal eine Gesamtansicht von oben.
 Die Teichfläche haben wir schon einmal grün eingefärbt, damit wir uns schonmal mit Algen vertraut machen.

 

Terrassenplahnung machen wir direkt vor Ort und nicht auf dem Papier

     


 
Hier seht ihr das Fundament für unseren späteren Steg der über das Wasser ragen soll ca. 16 stark, 100 tief und 200 lang

  

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Terrassenholz und die Zeit es zu verlegen. Also der Anfang ist schon mal getan ​​​


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Was wir noch in unsere Planung mit einbeziehen möchten:

eine Natursteinmauer ( 1. Foto, wo jetzt noch das Pflanzbeet ist, schräg   eingesetzt, um unsere Filteranlage dahinter aufzustellen)

vor der Natursteinmauer soll ein Natursteintrog stehen, wie bei Dr. J im Garten.
Dieser soll aus einer alten Gußeisenpumpe gespeist werden, die aus der Natursteinmauer hervorragt. 
Vom Trog soll ein Bachlauf unter einer Brücke, wie in unserer Zeichnung, in eine Flachwasserzone münden. Die Brücke soll durch Pflanzenbewuchs nicht mehr einzusehen sein (vom Haus aus). 
Der Filterauslauf soll sich verzweigen, um evt. an verschiedenen Stellen in den Teich zurück zu gelangen, z.B. über unseren Mühlstein (Standort ??), ein altes durchgesägtes Weinfass (mit Wasserpflanzen) mit einer weiteren Gußeisenpumpe (dieses sollte an der Terrasse neben dem Vogelhaus angebracht werden.​


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

Hi!
Waren schon wieder sehr fleißig, aber manchmal weiß man nicht weiter.
Vielleicht könnt ihr uns helfen. 
Anbei ein Foto von unserem Mühlstein, der soll auf die Rundung mit einem Wasseraustritt aus der Mitte. Das Wasser soll dann in den Teich plätschern. Wie muss wohl die Unterkonstruktion aussehen -unser Schätzchen ist auch nicht gerade leicht. Dann muss die Folie darunter und auch einen Wasserzulauf 

 ​
Und so sieht das ganze bis jetzt von oben aus:​


----------



## Heidi und Edgar (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wir möchten auch einen Teich*

h
Grüße an Annett und Joachim


----------

